# La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon Cigar Review - Smooth Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Kind of a weird start with the small foot but it lite nice and needed no correction, pretty smooth. Smokes close an hour and a half. If you retro i...

Read the full review here: La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon Cigar Review - Smooth Smoke


----------

